# Any Volunteers to try acupuncture?



## Chris Fadhley (Nov 13, 2001)

I am a third year acupuncture student and I am looking for people who would like to try acupuncture in our college clinic.The treatments are given in a very professional and caring atmosphere under the supervision of advanced practitioners. Please email me directly on cmfadley###aol.com for further details. I will email you a leaflet which explains how Five Element Acupuncture works, answers the FAQ's and gives clinic times.Chris


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

You should probably post more info about where you are located. This board has members from all over the world. I have no idea what country Midlands is in.


----------



## Chris Fadhley (Nov 13, 2001)

Thank you for pointing this out. The acupuncture treatment is available in London UK.chris


----------

